# ATV Title????



## jonboyb (Apr 3, 2014)

Selling a 2007 Polaris and I literally have every piece of paper from the second it left the dealership....but it never had a title  Had a couple people back out of looking at it because I don't have a title???  From what I've read GA doesn't title them period but they claim they've looked at ATV's with titles.  What gives?  Has GA started providing titles with ATV's?


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Apr 3, 2014)

I remember my 2001 definitely having a title or maybe it was just an MSO but I dont see what the big deal is.  A bill of sale should work just fine.  You cant register them in Ga (or at least you couldnt when I had mine) so a title serves no purpose to me.

it wouldnt a deal breaker if I were looking at it.


----------



## jonboyb (Apr 3, 2014)

These people have all but accused me of stealing it because I don't have a title


----------



## Milkman (Apr 3, 2014)

From a website designed to interpret the DMV rules

http://www.dmv.org/ga-georgia/other-types-of-vehicles.php

Mopeds, ATVs, and More
The state of Georgia does not require tags, titles, or registrations for the following vehicles:

Mopeds
Off-road vehicles
_*All-terrain vehicles*_
Motorized carts
Farm trailers
Farm trailers with no springs, pulled from a tongue, and used primarily for fertilizer
Any tractor or three-wheeled motorcycle used only for agricultural purposes
You can view a complete list of vehicles that do not require a title on the state's Motor Vehicle Division website.

Vehicles Requiring Title and Registration
Georgia requires titles for these vehicles (1986 and newer):

Motor vehicles
Travel trailers
Car/tow dollies weighing 2,001 pounds or more
Motorcycles
Street-legal scooters and mopeds
Campers
Mobile homes (1963 and newer) must also be titled.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah, Georgia doesn't require titles for ATVs, they're probably thinking about MSOs. A bill of sale is all you need.


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Apr 3, 2014)

Milkman said:


> From the GA. DMV website.....
> .



Not really.  Check out the disclaimer up top


----------



## Milkman (Apr 3, 2014)

SilveradoZ71 said:


> Not really.  Check out the disclaimer up top



Good eye, I changed my post wording


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 3, 2014)

Never had a title on mine.  I think they used to?  I also think you used to be able to register them and drive them on the road.  Don't think they do that anymore


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 3, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Good eye, I changed my post wording



http://motor.etax.dor.ga.gov/forms/pdf/motor/MV_Vehicles_Titles_Manual.pdf

Official pamphlet, scroll down to page 24.

Have to watch out for the sites that use "DMV" but have .org extension.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 4, 2014)

Did you pay cash for it or fin?  When I paid off the loan from Polaris on my 05, the title was mailed to me.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 4, 2014)

From page 24 on Longhunter's DMV link:



VEHICLE TITLE NOT REQUIRED/NOT ISSUED 

A vehicle title is not required nor issued for the following vehicles: 

 1962 and older year model vehicles; 
 Agricultural, horticultural or livestock raising equipment or vehicles that are 
not required to be registered; 
 Airplanes, aircraft; 
 All terrain vehicles, off-road vehicles; 
 Boat trailers; 
 Boats, watercraft; 
 Buses owned and operated by an urban transit system; 
 Cable cars, trolleys; 
 Cranes; 
 Driver education vehicles used in public or private schools; 
 Fifth wheels; 
 Golf Carts 
 Homemade tow (car) dollies weighing 2,000 lbs. or less;


You will get a Manufacturers Statement of Origin not a title.


----------



## chadf (Apr 4, 2014)

Tell them to call local cops and run vin......

I've yet to sell one of mine that had a title.....but have seen a few with them.


----------

